# Pulling pipe around a tree



## nathan99218 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hello I'm plan on installing an irrigation system in my yard and I have a huge Maple tree in my front yard. I am renting a vibrating trencher to pull poly pipe. My question is I'm scared of killing the tree, how am I supposed to pull the pipe near it. Some ideas would be great. Thanks! My idea is as long as I pull away from the tree and not across of it I'm not damaging as many roots so I will be okay. Good idea? I don't know.

Thanks!


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Pull the direction of the roots and you will have less obstacles. A little bit of root damaged isn't going to kill that big boy.


----------

